# Need a manual... for 180sx (S13)



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

I have a jap import to Australia, its a 180sx 4 speed auto with OD.

Engine is the SR20DET.

Does anyone know where I can get the ENGLISH manual for it?

Thanks guys..


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

I think you are out of luck. You have to find out if the car was shipped to like Germany or an English speaking country. 

The closest you will get to an English FSM is the American / Canadian type.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

Senectus,

I am surprised you ask foe this in a US-based forum when you could easily find it in AU-based forums/sites.

Here goes:

http://www.silviaaustralia.com/techinfo.asp

Chris


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

I found that site after.. thanks.. 
But I believe in increasing my chances by posting in lots of diff forums..

Also this forum is a LOT more active than the AU one..


----------

